# Picky eater.....



## Maggie's Cinta (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a 1 1/2 year old cockapoo who is such a picky eater! I have tried everything from mixing some treats into his kibbles (of course, he picked out all the treats and left the kibbles alone) to taking his bowl away after 20 minutes and put it back again at the next feeding time. Well, this little fellow is very stubborn and had, in the past, gone days without food and couple of times, vomited biles in the early morning hours! Other than being a picky eater, he is a happy and healthy fellow. Recently, I took him to the vet because he has lost some weight due to this problem. The vet prescribed an appetite enhancer - Mirtazapine and indeed, it does the work. But I don't want to be dependent on the medicine so wondering if any of you out there has the similar problem and any other brilliant suggestions that may help......


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

after several foods Jake now eats orijen with dehydrated raw crumbled on top. sometimes he refuses a meal but eats for the most part. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is very picky too. We had acana puppy food small breed she didn't like it, then Orijen puppy she ate it for a few days and then didn't like that either. I would put stuff in there like cooked carrots, pieces of turkey breast etc...so she would pick all that stuff out and leave out most of the food.

Now she is on Acana Pacifica which she liked at first but then she got picky about it so I am now mixing it with Acana Ranchlands and she is eating like a champ....I think maybe she was teething and didn't want to eat. She is 6 months old and only weighs 10lbs. I can feel her bones. The company sent me samples after I emailed them about her not wanting to eat the puppy food. The food she is on now by Acana is an all stages food so no more bribes.

Acana is grain free so I feel it's a good food for her so I am glad I wrote the company!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, sometimes dogs get bored with how they eat rather than what.

You could try scattering small amounts of kibble on the ground, letting your dog sniff around munching as they go.

Try feeding from a treat ball, the dog has to roll the ball around and the kibble drops out a little at a time, keeping them occupied and making them work for their food.

You could also try adding a couple of spoonfuls of chicken soup/ broth/ gravy to the kibble along with a few tasty goodies. Stick in the fridge overnight letting the flavours mix and use that rather than just the plain dry kibble. You can also feed this from a kong.

Dogs are naturally programmed to work for their food so can just get bored with it being put in front of them in a bowl.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine are the fussiest eaters and I have found through trial and error what they love is variety! Bonnie often refuses her meals but if there is something new in front of her she will usually try it. Mine would never work for their food they would rather not bother! They eat a raw diet so as long as their food is raw based the variety doesn't affect their tummies. They will eat all types of raw meat and fish as well as the pre packed and freeze dried varieties.


----------



## Maggie's Cinta (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback everyone. I am feeding him Acana too. Now we have to play fetch or hide the kibbles in his toy and he will eat. 
I have tried Instinct Raw and found out he doesn't like mushy food, he doesn't like canned food either.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Have you tried anything wet or fresh...I see you are in the USA...Lady was a really picky eater, we tried her on everything....DeliFresh is sold at petsmart in the fridges...it is a high quality wet food. Lady just loves it. she will even ask for dinner now. when she was on kibbles she could have cared less.


----------



## terry25950 (Jan 31, 2013)

My puppy Ruby is 5 months now & is so fussy. We have a pets at home here so will see if they do the deli fresh. She will eat anything we have. Can you also advise on what fruit/veg she is & isn't allowed. Will post a pic of her when I work out how to do it.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jul 14, 2010)

We have a picky eater too, we tried soooo many dry foods until we finally found one she liked.Luckily for us we had a great store that would take back the food if she didn't like it. Someone at the pet store recommended heating up the wet food as it stimulates their appetite, gives them the drool factor, lol. I'll use canned, or I'll make my own at home (chicken, or beef, low sodium chicken stock and some peas and carrots or sweet potato/pumpkin puree, and a little plain yogurt or cottage cheese) Heat that up and mix it in the kibbles. She will eat it cold too, but if she's fussy that day I'll heat it up. If I don't have the wet food I'll break up some dried beef liver in her food, add a little warm water to the bowl and mix it up. My husband thinks it's psychological, if the food is warmed up she thinks she's having human food! My vet suggested giving a treat or a few kibbles at night before bed....this stops them from vomiting in mornings as it helps fill their tummy and slow down the acidity forming in the stomach. Wet food or adding water to the food helps with vomiting too and feeding smaller more frequent meals. Try the warm wet food, he might like it that way!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Have you tried anything wet or fresh...I see you are in the USA...Lady was a really picky eater, we tried her on everything....DeliFresh is sold at petsmart in the fridges...it is a high quality wet food. Lady just loves it. she will even ask for dinner now. when she was on kibbles she could have cared less.


I saw this at our petsmart. Do you mix it with dry food or just feed her that??


----------



## Maggie's Cinta (Oct 15, 2012)

I will give DeliFresh a try. Thanks for recomending it!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Just feed that. She gets treats as well through the day

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

